
Better than Tesla? Lucid Air electric sedan pricing and specs revealed - clouddrover
https://thedriven.io/2020/09/10/better-than-tesla-lucid-air-electric-sedan-pricing-and-specs-revealed/
======
jsight
It is an impressive vehicle, but its also vastly narrower than the Model S,
and actually also narrower than the Model 3. Their efficiency "advantage" is
likely just a function of these differences. A long Model 3 would beat it on
these parameters, if Tesla chose to do so.

------
allears
This would definitely "benefit all mankind," as the CEO claims, if all mankind
was wealthy.

~~~
maxharris
How is that reaction different than those that dismissed the iPhone in 2007
because it was sold for $500? Remember Ballmer laughing at the iPhone?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eywi0h_Y5_U](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eywi0h_Y5_U)

~~~
jsight
Now $500 is pretty cheap for a powerful smartphone. Are you saying that in a
few 12 years, $80k will be pretty inexpensive for a car like this?

